# déposer un dossier personnellement



## faro_kc

Bonjour,
Dans le contexte administratif, comment exprimer le fait de déposer quelque chose (des documents ou un dossier par exemple ) personnellement à une administration, un bureau, un service...etc, par opposition à l'envoie par poste ou par délégation d'une autre personne.

Cas exemple, le dépôt des dossier de candidature à un poste de travail doit être fait par la personne intéressée elle-même sans faire recours à d'autre moyen comme la poste, l'email...etc, ou par délégation d'une autre personne.

Merci d'avance


----------



## SergueiL

On dit : déposer (ou remettre) en mains propres.


----------



## Maître Capello

D'accord avec SergueiL, mais seulement avec _remettre_.

_remettre en mains propres_ 
_déposer en mains propres_


----------



## tilt

_En mains propres _s'oppose seulement à l'envoi par courrier.

Pour répondre entièrement à Faro_kc, il faut préciser _en personne et en mains propres_.


----------



## Maître Capello

En effet.


----------



## Roméo31

> Cas exemple, le dépôt des dossier de candidature à un poste de travail doit être fait *par la personne intéressée elle-même sans faire recours à d'autre moyen comme la poste, l'email...etc, ou par délégation d'une autre personne.*



La question de  faro_kc porte sur la remise (par ex. d'un dossier à une administration par soi-même, et non sur la remise au destinataire lui-même. Or la locution_ remettre en main(s) propre(s)_ signifie "remettre *au destinataire en personne",* et non "remettre soi-même (à qqn, à un service...)". Il n'est donc pas possible d'employer _remettre en main(s) propre(s)_ dans le sens de "remettre soi-même (personnellement) à qqn"
. Voir ci-dessous :

_Le Grand Robert,_ 2014 :


> Remettre une lettre en main(s) propre(s), *au destinataire en personne*



TLFi, s.v._ main : _


> _*(Remettre) en mains propres*_ (rare au sing.). *À la personne intéressée et à elle seule*. _Voici un paquet_ très important _pour M. Vacquerie (...). Il faudrait que cela fût remis en mains propres_ (HUGO, _Corresp._, 1862, p. 388).



Dict. de l'Académie fr., _7 main_ :
*En main propre ou en mains propres, dans la main ou les mains du destinataire*. _Je lui ai remis votre lettre en main propre. En main tierce, _dans la main d'un tiers.


----------



## tilt

Roméo31 said:


> La question de  faro_kc porte sur la remise (par ex. d'un dossier) à une administration par soi-même, et non sur la remise au destinataire lui-même.


La personne chargée de la réception des dossier dans les bureaux de l'administration étant bel et bien le destinataire ; l'expression _remise en mains propres _est tout à fait pertinente.



Roméo31 said:


> Il n'est donc pas possible d'employer _remettre en main(s) propre(s)_ dans le sens de "remettre soi-même (personnellement) à qqn"


Mais qui donc a prétendu ça ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Roméo31 said:


> Il n'est donc pas possible d'employer _remettre en main(s) propre(s)_ dans le sens de "remettre soi-même (personnellement) à qqn"


Personne n'a jamais prétendu que _en mains propres_ signifiait _soi-même_ ou _personnellement_… Par ailleurs, si on dit à la fois _en mains propres_ *et* _en personne_ comme l'a suggéré Tilt au #4, la phrase a le sens voulu.

_Vous devez nous remettre les documents en personne et en mains propres._

C'est dans ce cas forcément la personne intéressée elle-même qui va devoir remettre les documents de main à main.

P.S.: Je n'avais pas vu le dernier message de Tilt, mais lui et moi sommes d'accord.


----------



## Nicomon

Question rhétorique.  Qui est le véritable destinataire?
Est-ce la personne chargée de la réception des dossiers à l'administration ?
Ou plutôt celle qui évalue les dossiers de candidature, à qui la première (qui sert d'intermédiaire) pourrait les remettre ensuite après réception ?  

Si je dis :  _Les documents doivent nous être remis en mains propres_...
Ça ne sous-entend pas que le candidat doit les remettre lui-même, et non déléguer quelqu'un à sa place. On l'a compris.

Mais si je dis :  _*Vous* devez nous remettre les documents/votre dossier en mains propres..._
Il me semble que je m'adresse au candidat lui-même et que « _en personne» _est sous-entendu.

Je me trompe? Comment pourrait-il les remettre en mains propres à qui que ce soit, autrement qu'en personne? 

Si c'était un envoi postal ou par courriel / télécopieur, on dirait autre chose que _remettre_, comme _envoyer/transmettre._


----------



## tilt

Nicomon said:


> Question rhétorique.  Qui est le véritable destinataire?
> Est-ce la personne chargée de la réception des dossiers à l'administration ?
> Ou plutôt celle qui évalue les dossiers de candidature, à qui la première (qui sert d'intermédiaire) pourrait les remettre ensuite après réception ?


Je dirais que le véritable destinataire, c'est l'administration.
Et elle est représentée, du point de vue du candidat, par la personne qui réceptionne les dossiers.
Qui les traite par la suite n'entre pas en ligne de compte ; d'autant qu'il peut s'agir de plusieurs personnes.



Nicomon said:


> Mais si je dis :  _*Vous* devez nous remettre les documents/votre dossier en mains propres..._
> Il me semble que je m'adresse au candidat lui-même et que « _en personne» _est sous-entendu.


Non, ça ne me semble pas évident.
Même si ce _vous _vise explicitement le candidat, rien ne lui interdit de penser qu'il peut se faire représenter.

Par contre, en repensant à cette discussion, ce matin, je me suis fait une réflexion : la remise du dossier _en personne_ implique, dans un sens, la remise _en mains propres_, car l'envoi postal délègue finalement la remise au facteur. Mais la réciproque n'étant pas vraie, et les gens ayant tendance à ne pas bien lire les consignes, il ne me semble pas inutile de préciser les deux, en pratique, afin qu'il n'y ait aucun doute dans l'esprit des candidats.


----------



## Maître Capello

Nicomon said:


> Mais si je dis :  _*Vous* devez nous remettre les documents/votre dossier en mains propres..._
> Il me semble que je m'adresse au candidat lui-même et que « _en personne» _est sous-entendu.
> Je me trompe? Comment pourrait-il les remettre en mains propres à qui que ce soit, autrement qu'en personne?


Je pense que la plupart des gens comprendraient bien ce qu'est à eux de remettre les documents en mains propres, mais cela reste ambigu et on ne pourrait pas leur reprocher de se faire représenter. Pour lever l'ambiguïté, on pourrait dire :

_Vous devez nous remettre *vous-même* les documents/votre dossier en mains propres._


----------



## Nicomon

Alors, à ma question « _Je me trompe ?_ », vous me répondez... oui.

S'il se fait représenter, en principe il *fait* remettre son dossier de candidature.  Il ne le remet pas.
Je ne suis pas sûre que j'aurais envie de l'embaucher, moi, ce candidat qui ne comprendrait pas que c'est à lui de les remettre.
Il risque de ne pas comprendre d'autres directives plus compliquées.  

Blague à part, je préfère la solution_  vous-même  _à  _en personne_ ou si on s'adresse à plusieurs à la forme impersonnelle :
- _Les documents/dossiers doivent nous être remis en mains propres par les candidats eux-mêmes.
_


----------



## Roméo31

J'ai voulu attirer l'attention sur ceci :

_Dans *remettre en mains propres, *_*les mains en question (si je puis dire) sont celles du destinataire (lui-même) et non celles du remettant (= la personne qui effectue la remise). Voir les trois dictionnaires cités.*

Or, la question initiale porte sur le point de savoir comment on peut exprimer* le dépôt des dossiers de candidature à un poste de travail quand ce dépôt être fait par* *la personne intéressée elle-même.*. La question ne concerne donc pas le fait de savoir comment on peut exprimer le dépôt d'un dossier (par ex.)  *auprès du destinataire. Voir l'encadré ci-dessous.*



> Cas *exemple, le dépôt des dossier de candidature à un poste de travail doit être fait par la personne intéressée elle-même* sans faire recours à d'autre moyen comme la poste, l'email...etc, ou par délégation d'une autre personne


.
(Il n'est pas écrit "*à* la personne intéressée elle-même".)

Or (et je ne vous fais pas dire ce que vous n'avez pas dit), vous avez répondu, implicitement mais nécessairement, que l'on pouvait employer "remettre en mains propres" pour exprimer l'idée de déposer des dossiers de candidature à un poste de travail *quand ce dépôt doit être fait **par** la personne intéressée elle-même* (ce qui constitue donc un faux sens de cette expression - cf. _supra_).

En effet, après que Sergueil eut répondu à la question initiale (rappelée ci-dessus) : "On dit : déposer (ou remettre) en mains propres", vous avez vous-même répondu :



> D'accord avec SergueiL, mais seulement avec _remettre_.
> _remettre en mains propres_



Bref, les "mains propres" (les propres mains) sont 'les mains'  du *destinataire *de la remise, et non celles de *l'auteur* de cette dernière. A cet égard, vous avez répondu, implicitement mais nécessairement,  à la question initiale en commettant  un faux sens au sujet de _remettre en mains propres_.


----------



## tilt

Roméo31 said:


> (Il n'est pas écrit "*à* la personne intéressée elle-même".)


Il me semble pourtant que _sans faire recours à d'autre moyen comme la poste, l'email...etc_  a ce sens-là.


----------



## Roméo31

Justement, il n'est pas écrit dans la question initiale _le dépôt des dossiers de candidature à un poste de travail doit être fait* à*  la personne intéressée elle-même sans faire recours à d'autre moyen comme la poste, l'email...etc, ou par délégation d'une autre personne _(énoncé 1), mais : "le dépôt des dossier de candidature à un poste de travail doit être fait *par* la personne intéressée elle-même sans faire recours à d'autre moyen comme la poste, l'email...etc, ou par délégation d'une autre personne" (énoncé 2).

En d'autres termes, dans l'énoncé 1, "la personne intéressée" serait la personne destinataire et l'on pourrait donc employer l'expression _remettre en mains propres_ ;  mais, précisément, on n'est pas en présence de cet énoncé mais de l'énoncé 2.


----------



## Nicomon

Si le dossier était remis/déposé *par* la personne intéressée, mais pas *au *bon endroit / *à* la bonne personne, j'imagine que les chances qu'il soit évalué seraient limitées.

Je ne vois pas d'inconvénient à mettre les deux dans une même phrase, comme Tilt le suggère depuis le début.

Mais bon, soyons très clairs pour les candidats un peu nunuches qui ne comprendraient pas une simple directive comme :
_Les dossiers doivent nous être remis en mains propres par les candidats / Vous devez vous-même nous remettre votre dossier en mains propres. 

Aucune candidature soumise par la poste, par courriel, par télécopieur ou par l'intermédiaire d'un tiers ne sera prise en considération. 
Les candidats intéressés doivent se présenter personnellement au bureau de l'administration pour y déposer eux-mêmes leur dossier de candidature. 
_
Mais c'est un brin longuet. 
_

_


----------



## Logospreference-1

Autrement dit :_ Tout dossier devra nous être remis en mains propres par le candidat en personne._
Mais c'est bien ce que voulait déjà dire la proposition de Maître Capello et Tilt :_ Vous devez nous remettre les documents en personne et en mains propres._
Si l'on exclut la redondance entre_ en mains propres _et_ en personne _de la part d'une administration, il n'y a bien qu'une seule interprétation.


----------



## Roméo31

_



			Aucune candidature soumise par la poste, par courriel, par télécopieur ou par l'intermédiaire d'un tiers ne sera prise en considération. 
Les candidats intéressés doivent se présenter personnellement au bureau de l'administration pour y déposer eux-mêmes leur dossier de candidature. Mais c'est un brin longuet. 

Click to expand...

_
On peut faire plus court : Les_ candidats doivent remettre personnellement [à tel service] leur dossier de candidature.




			Autrement dit : Tout dossier devra nous être remis en mains propres par le candidat en personne.
Mais c'est bien ce que voulait déjà dire la proposition de Maître Capello et Tilt : Vous devez nous remettre les documents en personne et en mains propres.
Si l'on exclut la redondance entre en mains propres et en personne de la part d'une administration, il n'y a bien qu'une seule interprétation
		
Click to expand...

._

Non, il n'y a pas de redondance. Comme je me tue à l'expliquer et à le prouver à l'aide de dictionnaires, _remettre en mains propres à qqn_ signifie uniquement *remettre au destinataire lui-même.*

Si l'on dit que M. Dupont candidat, a remis son dossier en mains propres à M. Durand, *cela signifie, par définition *(voir à nouveau, en. tant que de besoin,  les dict. cités) * qu'il l'a remis à ce dernier et à personne d'autre.

Cela ne veut pas dire que M. Dupont l'a remis lui-même à M. Durand. Si l'on veut dire cela, on ne peut pas, par définition,  employer "remettre en mains propres". *


----------



## Logospreference-1

Relisez-moi bien, et vous verrez que ce que j'ai dit est très clair et n'est absolument pas contredit par les dictionnaires :
1)_ Tout dossier devra nous être remis en mains propres _(celles du destinataire : nous)_ par le candidat en personne _(la personne du candidat)_._
2) J'ai bien dit que_ Vous devez nous remettre les documents en personne et en mains propres _voulait déjà dire la même chose que 1).
C'est vous-même qui êtes à l'origine de la pseudo-redondance entre _en mains propres_ et _en personne_ dans votre message #6 : 





> [...] Or la locution_ remettre en main(s) propre(s)_ signifie "remettre *au destinataire en personne" *[...]


----------



## Nicomon

Et pendant que tout le monde se relance la balle, on semble avoir perdu faro_kc en route.



Roméo31 said:


> On peut faire plus court *. *


 Non !  Vraiment ?
J'espère que vous n'avez pas imaginé deux secondes que j'avais suggéré sérieusement cette longue phrase.  

Ma version très libre :
*Si ce poste vous intéresse, veuillez vous présenter au bureau de l'administration pour déposer votre (dossier de) candidature.*


----------



## Roméo31

> Relisez-moi bien, et vous verrez que ce que j'ai dit est très clair et n'est absolument pas contredit par les dictionnaires :
> 1)_ Tout dossier devra nous être remis en mains propres _(celles du destinataire : nous)_ par le candidat en personne _(la personne du candidat)_._



Compte tenu des précisions entre parenthèses : O.K.



> 2) J'ai bien dit que_ Vous devez nous remettre les documents en personne et en mains propres _voulait déjà dire la même chose que 1).
> C'est vous-même qui êtes à l'origine de la pseudo-redondance entre _en mains propres_ et _en personne_ dans votre message #6 :



Je ne suis pas l'auteur de ce message.



Nicomon said:


> Et pendant que tout le monde se relance la balle, on semble avoir perdu faro_kc en route.



Précisément, je m'efforce d'expliquer ce que signifie "remettre en mains propres" également pour qu'il ne croit pas que cette expression répond à sa question.



> Non !  Vraiment ?
> J'espère que vous n'avez pas imaginé deux secondes que j'avais suggéré sérieusement cette longue phrase.


Mais non, ne vous inquiétez pas.

Bonne fin de soirée et bonne nuit à tous !


----------

